# Do you use one particular brand of paint?



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's got to be easier right?
The best brand of paint in New Zealand is Dulux. I use them all the time its much easier than going all over the place to get other brands. I only use other brands if the developer gets it for me. 

I hear Sherwin-Williams being bandied about a lot, are they the best?
We used to have Benjamin Moore but they went out of business because the painters didn't take to them.
The new kid on the block in NZ is PPG. I'm warming to them.
What we love about american stuff is that, for one thing it's the best you can get and you dont have to pay exorbitant prices for it,at least not at the moment.Im talking about PPG. as long as they learn the lesson from Sony Beta videos and understand that people don't want to pay the most money for the better product then they well sell buckets of their paint and have lots of loyal customers.

Another thing about American stuff is that it does EXACTLY what it says on the label. Over here no one's gonna sue you because you failed to put "caution:hot" on a cup of coffee. Or sue the rope company because the rope broke when you tried to hang yourself. Its such a breath of fresh air to be able to be informed by a label.


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

Let me first say I work mainly in small towns, and most of my customers like to keep their money "in-town." Therefore I use a ton of True Value paint. It's manufactured by GPM. It's a great price point, $29.99 retail for S/G, and the sheen and coverage are right on. Also, there is very little odor.

The other local store here sells Valspar, for about 10 bucks more a gal for the low end, Elan for 20. They don't sell a lot of paint, lol.

I like Pratt & Lambert too, when I'm out of town. Nice price point, nice store, nice finish. Too bad I have to go 60 miles to get it, but he will deliver. :/


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I basically just use Dulux, but a little while ago PPG bought it from akzo. It's been great, I get all my dulux products, and now with them shipping in the PPG stuff I get to try new products like Pitt tech, and breakthrough, etc.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I use Pratt & Lambert and California Paint exclusively. Mainly because I already own several hundred gallons of it.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Dammit PACman, I was all ready to make that joke then I open the thread and you've beaten me to it.

:furious:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I use a variety of brands depending upon the situation and type of customer.

I have had good success with Zinsser products and prefer them for most priming situations. I use Sherwin Williams products, both interior and exterior, for top-coats for typical customers, and I wouldn't hesitate to use Benjamin Moore paint if I get customers who don't shirk at the price.

And if I ever get into cabinet painting at the higher-end level, I want to try PPG Breakthrough and BM Advance. So, I guess I'm flexible?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I know most everyone on here hates SW, but, I've been buying Sherwin-Williams paints for many years. Once you figure out the nuances of each of their paints, get your pricing consistent, you can do alright with them. I've said this quite a few times on here and I know now (from many of you) that my SW store is an exception in that it has great service and the employees know what they are doing, many of which have over 20 years of service in that particular store...........so, in conclusion I actually like Sherwin-Williams paints.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> I know most everyone on here hates SW, but, I've been buying Sherwin-Williams paints for many years. Once you figure out the nuances of each of their paints, get your pricing consistent, you can do alright with them. I've said this quite a few times on here and I know now (from many of you) that my SW store is an exception in that it has great service and the employees know what they are doing, many of which have over 20 years of service in that particular store...........so, in conclusion I actually like Sherwin-Williams paints.


20 years at the same SW store? Leaping Lizards! 20 months seems to be the average tenure around here.:yes:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I know most everyone on here hates SW, but, I've been buying Sherwin-Williams paints for many years. Once you figure out the nuances of each of their paints, get your pricing consistent, you can do alright with them. I've said this quite a few times on here and I know now (from many of you) that my SW store is an exception in that it has great service and the employees know what they are doing, many of which have over 20 years of service in that particular store...........so, in conclusion I actually like Sherwin-Williams paints.


As I've said before, it's all about finding what system works for you. If you've got a good store staffed by knowledgeable people you can make _almost_ any paint system work for you. There's nothing particularly wrong with SW paints as a low to mid level paint- it's fine at what it does. More problems are with the service, pricing, etc. in many places.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woodford said:


> As I've said before, it's all about finding what system works for you. If you've got a good store staffed by knowledgeable people you can make _almost_ any paint system work for you. There's nothing particularly wrong with SW paints as a low to mid level paint- it's fine at what it does. More problems are with the service, pricing, etc. in many places.


Now let's see if someone's gonna drag up what's left of that old horse carcass so we can whup up on it some more.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> I know most everyone on here hates SW, but, I've been buying Sherwin-Williams paints for many years. Once you figure out the nuances of each of their paints, get your pricing consistent, you can do alright with them. I've said this quite a few times on here and I know now (from many of you) that my SW store is an exception in that it has great service and the employees know what they are doing, many of which have over 20 years of service in that particular store...........so, in conclusion I actually like Sherwin-Williams paints.


I love SW. I've used a ton of brands and types of each brand, and this is my go-to. I also love my rep, and the 2 main stores I use. Too bad everyone else has had issues with them /:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use BM but I guess I made a post on here they saw that pissed them off. Must have been the smart prime thread. Well if they want we will gladly take our 75k+ a year in business to another company. A new paint store opened that carries only California paints and it's carries the full line.

So for the OP as of right now we use just BM. But if they don't like me being honest about their products I will switch tomorrow.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to use a 50/50 mix of BM and SW. Mostly SW on Interiors and BM for exteriors, I loved Mooregard low luster on aluminum houses. :yes: After moving south I'm all sw with the exception of zinnser primers. Love my local store in Goose Creek, you couldn't ask for better service and friendly people.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We use BM but I guess I made a post on here they saw that pissed them off. Must have been the smart prime thread. Well if they want we will gladly take our 75k+ a year in business to another company. A new paint store opened that carries only California paints and it's carries the full line.
> 
> So for the OP as of right now we use just BM. But if they don't like me being honest about their products I will switch tomorrow.


Wait now, Dave. I would love to hear details of that. 

But if you don't want to post about in the public part of the forum, I understand. 

Ironically, I had a customer go to the BM dealer here today looking for exterior stain samples and she told them what I'd told her about Arborcoat semi-trans for decks (that it's terrible). I'm going to that store in the morning to pick up some Advance for the new bath and closet for her house.
We'll see what happens. LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I used to use a 50/50 mix of BM and SW. Mostly SW on Interiors and BM for exteriors, I loved Mooregard low luster on aluminum houses. :yes: After moving south I'm all sw with the exception of zinnser primers. Love my local store in Goose Creek, you couldn't ask for better service and friendly people.


Anyone posting about using Mooregard must be an old timer. :whistling2:

Might have been spelled "Moorgard". I can't remember.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Wait now, Dave. I would love to hear details of that.
> 
> But if you don't want to post about in the public part of the forum, I understand.
> 
> ...


Post 15. After reading it again I'm not sure but this is the only product I will bash of theirs since I have had nothing but issues with it.

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/paint-bubbling-again-37329/


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Anyone posting about using Mooregard must be an old timer. :whistling2:
> 
> Might have been spelled "Moorgard". I can't remember.


You're right I think it was without the "e" :yes: loved that paint.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Post 15. After reading it again I'm not sure but this is the only product I will bash of theirs since I have had nothing but issues with it.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f6/paint-bubbling-again-37329/


I was mainly curious if there was some backlash from your BM dealer?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I was mainly curious if there was some backlash from your BM dealer?


Nothing from the dealers. They don't want to loose our business. The reps just haven't returned calls. No biggy. It's not like I call them a lot anyways.

Who needs paint reps when we have PT? :jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You're right I think it was without the "e" :yes: loved that paint.


Yup. Moorlife (flat), Moorgard (low luster), and Moorglo (soft gloss?:blink


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've still got lots of these!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> I've still got lots of these!


Side-ways dude. Are you halfway to Australia or something? Oh that's right, Iowa! America's outback.:jester:

Only with corn and no Mad Max.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I just watched the first two Mad Max films this week. Great flicks.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Interestingly enough, I just watched the first two Mad Max films this week. Great flicks.


The first one was the reason I bought my first motorcycle decades ago. Honda Interceptor. Had Mad Max painted on the back of my helmet.

The third one Beyond Thunderdome was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I use Pratt & Lambert and California Paint exclusively. Mainly because I already own several hundred gallons of it.


I was stuck with several hundred gallons of PPG when our local dropped the brand.

Funny thing was, we had just painted the owner's new house with it. He asked me about extra paint for his house as they were loading all of their PPG inventory into the truck. I told him he'd better hurry.

He switched around and around with brands, and finally settled on BM. That eventually became our new go-to brand. Then he switched again

That was 5 years ago and we haven't bought paint there since. Fortunately, the guy who used to run his paint department opened his own BM store. It is 35 mikes away, but he does deliver.:thumbup:

I still have a bunch of orphan PPG.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Interestingly enough, I just watched the first two Mad Max films this week. Great flicks.


Oh yeah! I'm afraid the new one is a little over the top.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't seen the new one or the third movie, though I'll probably be watching the third one in the next couple days just so I can say I did.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Haven't seen the new one or the third movie, though I'll probably be watching the third one in the next couple days just so I can say I did.


Skip it. Trust me. Drink some denatured alcohol instead, it will be moore enjoyable.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Skip it. Trust me. Drink some denatured alcohol instead, it will be moore enjoyable.


I thought Road Warrior and Under the Thunderdome had more of a fanbase/following than the original due to the original's terrible dub when it was first distributed in the US?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> I thought Road Warrior and Under the Thunderdome had more of a fanbase/following than the original due to the original's terrible dub when it was first distributed in the US?


Road warrior is good, thunderdome----no. And the bad dub of the original was part of the allure. Thunderdome, in a word, "video,o,o,o,o,o,o". Watch it and you'll understand. Just drink the denatured first.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is PT classic. A thread starts out talking about your go to paint brand, then diverts to discussion of Mel Gibson movies from 30yrs ago. Lol. I'm bad for this for sure, but this is priceless.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> This is PT classic. A thread starts out talking about your go to paint brand, then diverts to discussion of Mel Gibson movies from 30yrs ago. Lol. I'm bad for this for sure, but this is priceless.


I wonder how that happens? I'm sure the op is confused.

But in our defense, he is in New Zealand, which to us 'mericans is right next to Australia. Which of course leads us right to the Road Warrior movies. Kinda makes sense.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Oh yeah! I'm afraid the new one is a little over the top.


I'm sooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> This is PT classic. A thread starts out talking about your go to paint brand, then diverts to discussion of Mel Gibson movies from 30yrs ago. Lol. I'm bad for this for sure, but this is priceless.


Let's keep it real - it happens on every forum. The upright bass one I'm on eventually ends in 'boobs'. The classic Mustang one ends up in old guys bickering, then 'boobs'.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> Let's keep it real - it happens on every forum. The upright bass one I'm on eventually ends in 'boobs'. The classic Mustang one ends up in old guys bickering, then 'boobs'.


Most Porsche forums start with boobs. And if you had seen the 1 owner 1965 Mustang I had to pass on last summer you would have cried. 47k original miles, original paint and chrome, even all the original rubber seals were pristine. The guy was asking $7000.00. I told him he was crazy he should ask for triple that, but he said he had been trying to sell it for 3 years and had to get rid of it. Nobody wanted it because it was a six cylinder! What a bunch of morons!


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Most Porsche forums start with boobs. And if you had seen the 1 owner 1965 Mustang I had to pass on last summer you would have cried. 47k original miles, original paint and chrome, even all the original rubber seals were pristine. The guy was asking $7000.00. I told him he was crazy he should ask for triple that, but he said he had been trying to sell it for 3 years and had to get rid of it. Nobody wanted it because it was a six cylinder! What a bunch of morons!


I feel his pain. Been trying to sell my 66 for a year, now, and she's fantastic. From $27,000 down to $16,000.


















More- https://www.facebook.com/paul.scharlau/media_set?set=a.11165774463.17031.501694463&type=3


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> I feel his pain. Been trying to sell my 66 for a year, now, and she's fantastic. From $27,000 down to $16,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome color! My grandmother had a '64 Galaxie 500 close to that. I wish I had the money. But in all honesty, I would probably buy another Porsche if I did. I did have a '65 Galaxie 500 convertible when I lived in Socal though.

What are the horizontal bars in the middle of the grill though? I don't recall seeing those before.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> That's an awesome color! My grandmother had a '64 Galaxie 500 close to that. I wish I had the money. But in all honesty, I would probably buy another Porsche if I did. I did have a '65 Galaxie 500 convertible when I lived in Socal though.
> 
> What are the horizontal bars in the middle of the grill though? I don't recall seeing those before.


Thanks! It's exclusive to 66 High Country Specials, which is what she is. 1 out of 333, and one out of 50 in survival. 

Those bars are where the 'corral and horse' go. I took it off, stripped the flat black off of the grill, and put a smaller pony in off to the side.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> Thanks! It's exclusive to 66 High Country Specials, which is what she is. 1 out of 333, and one out of 50 in survival.
> 
> Those bars are where the 'corral and horse' go. I took it off, stripped the flat black off of the grill, and put a smaller pony in off to the side.


Awesome! My little horsey emblemed car is one of 48 ever built. And one of eight ever registered for road use and the only one in "triple" black. And it's believed by Porsche NA to be the only roadworthy example that exists. I was told a couple of years ago to at least double what I paid for it to insure it.


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

I want my 67 pony back. I sold it to pay for my 1st wedding.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Happee_grrl said:


> I want my 67 pony back. I sold it to pay for my 1st wedding.


wow, that sucks. And I was having such a pleasant Paint talk day, too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Awesome! My little horsey emblemed car is one of 48 ever built. And one of eight ever registered for road use and the only one in "triple" black. And it's believed by Porsche NA to be the only roadworthy example that exists. I was told a couple of years ago to at least double what I paid for it to insure it.


And it honestly has suspension parts milled from solid unobtanium.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodford said:


> I've still got lots of these!


Last week I applied about five gallons of Regal Select on an exterior. The application and finish was excellent!

Woodford, will universal tints cause problems? I added a boat load of tint to it for a job site adjustment I had to make. It didn't seem to have any detrimental affects like color float and so forth.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> This is PT classic. A thread starts out talking about your go to paint brand, then diverts to discussion of Mel Gibson movies from 30yrs ago. Lol. I'm bad for this for sure, but this is priceless.


Just when you thought it was typical, someone posted man ****


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sheese you guys - give me a break today.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Last week I applied about five gallons of Regal Select on an exterior. The application and finish was excellent!
> 
> Woodford, will universal tints cause problems? I added a boat load of tint to it for a job site adjustment I had to make. It didn't seem to have any detrimental affects like color float and so forth.


I'd strongly recommend against adding universal colorants to most of the Ben Moore products now. There's still some that the TDS says will work with both; RS isn't one of them. It's been reformulated since then.

If it mixed up okay then you should probably be fine. The most likely issue would be color rubbing off easily or possibly washing off. I've heard from several BM stores that they do this frequently, though, so it might not be an issue.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just when you thought it was typical, someone posted man ****


I got Idahopainter'd.


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

How many miles? What's original? I'm assuming 289? I can never find the 390....


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

I have found that many high end products are very similar in results. I tend to use SW because I like my rep, the store is a half mile from my shop....and that's about it. If Benni moved closer, I'd use Advance for cabinets. But for now, I either use PC or PC Hybrid for cabinets and Super Paint (interior/exterior for basically everything else. If it's junk or new construction, I use Pro Mar 200. I dunno...that's my take.


----------



## Beyond2993 (Jul 1, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We use BM but I guess I made a post on here they saw that pissed them off. Must have been the smart prime thread. Well if they want we will gladly take our 75k+ a year in business to another company. A new paint store opened that carries only California paints and it's carries the full line.
> 
> So for the OP as of right now we use just BM. But if they don't like me being honest about their products I will switch tomorrow.


Where is this new Cali store located?


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I wonder how that happens? I'm sure the op is confused.
> 
> But in our defense, he is in New Zealand, which to us 'mericans is right next to Australia. Which of course leads us right to the Road Warrior movies. Kinda makes sense.


Yes, and you are right next to your bestest buddies Canada.
right?
Exactly how it is down here. Except we're Canada and Aussie is the USA of the Pacific rim.
Aus/USA are a bit crass and a bit spoilt,
living in the land of plenty but mostly lucky.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

mv8710 said:


> Yes, and you are right next to your bestest buddies Canada.
> right?
> Exactly how it is down here. Except we're Canada and Aussie is the USA of the Pacific rim.
> Aus/USA are a bit crass and a bit spoilt,
> living in the land of plenty but mostly lucky.


Hey, I certainly didn't mean to offend you. I was actually making a joke on how ignorant most American's are about the world. I certainly didn't mean to imply that New Zealanders were Australian, only that most Americans are too wrapped up in there own world to know the difference. My apologies.

I know what the All Blacks are, unlike most Americans.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Hey, I certainly didn't mean to offend you. I was actually making a joke on how ignorant most American's are about the world. I certainly didn't mean to imply that New Zealanders were Australian, only that most Americans are too wrapped up in there own world to know the difference. My apologies.
> 
> I know what the All Blacks are, unlike most Americans.


Ha, one of my best friends is a Kiwi. I always cringe when someone asks where in Australia he's from. Just waiting for the longest string of the worst swear words you can possibly imagine. Hell being unleashed is a passive description of the situation.

If you've never seen the Haka before, it's incredible. My friend told me New Zealand soldiers did it before going to battle with the Nazis in wwII and some Nazis fled. He could have been making that up though.

Watching it does cause the hair on my arms to stand up straight.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g3QbH_i2VU


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ha, one of my best friends is a Kiwi. I always cringe when someone asks where in Australia he's from. Just waiting for the longest string of the worst swear words you can possibly imagine. Hell being unleashed is a passive description of the situation.
> 
> If you've never seen the Haka before, it's incredible. My friend told me New Zealand soldiers did it before going to battle with the Nazis in wwII and some Nazis fled. He could have been making that up though.
> 
> ...


The Haka is incredible! The best tradition in sports, hands down. I have read that about the Nazi's too. I believe it. In WWI the huns ran from the Scotts playing their bagpipes too. If learned correctly, it is a last warning/scare tactic the Maori's gave to an adversary to run before they were killed. That's why they make the faces while they do it. I have also heard that it is a taunt, but I don't think that was the original intent.

And you Canadians talk funny and your beer sucks. Eh?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> The Haka is incredible! The best tradition in sports, hands down. I have read that about the Nazi's too. I believe it. In WWI the huns ran from the Scotts playing their bagpipes too. If learned correctly, it is a last warning/scare tactic the Maori's gave to an adversary to run before they were killed. That's why they make the faces while they do it. I have also heard that it is a taunt, but I don't think that was the original intent.
> 
> And you Canadians talk funny and your beer sucks. Eh?


My wife tried to talk my buddy who was my best man at our wedding into training myself and the groomsmen into doing the Haka after the wedding ceremony. He refused and said it would be an embarrassment, which it probably would have been. Lol. He played for the Junior All Blacks when he was younger. When he stood up and gave a speech, a bunch of the really older folks at the wedding kept asking what the hell he was saying! They couldn't get through his accent! It was pretty awesome. I was pretty glad he didn't start swearing at them.

Our beer sucks? Sir, I've had Pabst Blue Ribbon Extra Light when I was south of the border at one point. Wow, that was horrible.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> My wife tried to talk my buddy who was my best man at our wedding into training myself and the groomsmen into doing the Haka after the wedding ceremony. He refused and said it would be an embarrassment, which it probably would have been. Lol. He played for the Junior All Blacks when he was younger. When he stood up and gave a speech, a bunch of the really older folks at the wedding kept asking what the hell he was saying! They couldn't get through his accent! It was pretty awesome. I was pretty glad he didn't start swearing at them.
> 
> Our beer sucks? Sir, I've had Pabst Blue Ribbon Extra Light when I was south of the border at one point. Wow, that was horrible.


I'm obviously just kidding about the beer! It was a line from a Bob and Doug Mackenzie movie from the eighties. And PBR? Light? Ugh. I'd rather drink Fosters.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I'm obviously just kidding about the beer! It was a line from a Bob and Doug Mackenzie movie from the eighties. And PBR? Light? Ugh. I'd rather drink Fosters.


Great movie. Strange Brew. I can't even count how many times I've seen that.

I'd rather drink Coors Light and the first time I had that I spit the first sip out thinking it'd gone bad. Never tried it again.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm gonna make enemies of everyone here and say: any beer whose name or description ends in "light" is almost certainly garbage. Let the hate flow!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodford said:


> I'm gonna make enemies of everyone here and say: any beer whose name or description ends in "light" is almost certainly garbage. Let the hate flow!


You must be of the younger ilk. Wait till your 40.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> I'm gonna make enemies of everyone here and say: any beer whose name or description ends in "light" is almost certainly garbage. Let the hate flow!


Definitely not worth wasting the carbs on. Might as well drink water, because you sure aren't controlling your weight drinking light beer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You ain't had bad beer until you've had Utica Club. As underage freshmen, we "scored" a six pack about two weeks after college started. When dark we went out on a grassy knoll to cop a buzz. None of us could drink more'n half a can - it was so bad. SOOO bad that three beer starved freshman couln't drink it in the middle of the night in the middle of Lewisburg PA in 1968.

problem with Canadian beer is no one knows how to import it any more. It must go through a few dozen chill/warm cycles so by the time it touches our lips, we think we are kissing the business end of a skunk. Back in the 70's MGA was a decent beer all over Massachusetts, not no more. And also, I've had Molson's Brador in Montreal that was VERY tasty. But never south of the border.

Beer should be drank local. And Coors light is only for brushing teeth.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone ever hear of Old Dutch beer? It was so cheap they didn't even put the cans in a box. They just used a banding strap around the whole case. Every can tasted different, because they actually didn't brew the beer, they just got rejected beer from about 5 different breweries and canned it under their own label.
Then there was Cooks beer. An old Ohio State standby. Two cases, 12oz bottles for $5.00 back when it was $4-5 for a 6 pack of Bud. Only came in returnable bottles and it wasn't uncommon to get a full bottle with 3 or 4 labels stuck one over the other.

And some of you Midwesterners may remember Wiedemann's beer. It was owned for 17 years by my great uncle.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I miss stubbies. The long neck bottles just don't have that 'medicine bottle' vibe to them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I miss stubbies. The long neck bottles just don't have that 'medicine bottle' vibe to them.


Genesee comes to mind, another "beer" that was better after running through the body than straight out of the bottle


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Genesee comes to mind, another "beer" that was better after running through the body than straight out of the bottle


We always thought it was called Twelve Horse Ale because it took twelve horses to pull you out of bed the next morning. Or you got a headache so bad it felt like twelve horses stomped on it.

And the Cream ale was called screamers because of what you did on the toilet all the next day.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Black Label. Now there was a fine brew. Or Blatz. Don't forget the Blatz.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We'd used to buy GIQ's of it for lunch.

Drinkable, and awfully inexpensive


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Genesee comes to mind, another "beer" that was better after running through the body than straight out of the bottle


Even I didn't drink that crap


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> We'd used to buy GIQ's of it for lunch.
> 
> Drinkable, and awfully inexpensive


probably the best cheap beer ever. That's why my dad drank it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Gah. Utica Club. Nasty. It came in those stubby bottles as well. Grim stuff.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> Gah. Utica Club. Nasty. It came in those stubby bottles as well. Grim stuff.


grim is not a word that should ever be used to describe a beer. That must be some bad stuff.

And while we're on the subject, Milwaukee's Best. consumer reports A #1 'merican beer!


----------

